# 2007 Campy Record



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

What do you think?

Somehow i prefer the previous/current one better


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*The Brake*

For me.. either the previous/current one or zero gravity.. but that just me...


----------



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

Kind of hard to tell from the picture, but it doesn't look like there's Ti hardware on the brakes anymore.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

My wife will love it.....the crank arms match our granite countertops!


----------



## split (Mar 22, 2004)

More pictures here


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

*weights - price -availability*

anyone anyinfo on:

weights - price -availability

i heard it will be released around october in europe...


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Is there an aluminium crank for 2007?


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

*no alu*



pigpen said:


> Is there an aluminium crank for 2007?


i've read that teher will be NO record alu crank...

i see the sprinters in the pro tour prefer aluminium


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

QS Ultra shifters could be a nice upgrade.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

as for the crankset,
a move to offer outboard/oversize, as does the shimano offering.
seems a theoretical advantage more than a practical one. just seems the '07 bb juncture may squirm around. campy has presumably worked this out to be solid as can be, avoiding any problems the likes of which they had in the past with new designs such as dt ratchet shifter accuracy...
there has been no prob w/ my record carb cranks & chorus BB (i went w/ chorus in the belief all alu is stronger down there) for me, but the campy bb does demand the frame bb shell to have good chasing and facing, or else the bearings will fail readily due to the dual brgs on the drive side needing to be precisely aligned. also, the torque of the sq spindle bb must be done near to spec or could be prob. 
the new '07 design may be more "forgiving" in these areas.

the oversive '07 bb scheme may result in a stiffer more durable set, but who among us is really slowed by their record sq bb set? the amount of reduced flex and bearing drag may well be undetectable by the human leg.

brakes,
seems a way to remove a *bit* 'o weight, cannot see any practical braking improvement from this.

front shifter/fd,
i noticed the front shifting on my record ultra does have a long throw, and in fact, the outer limit click position is not necessary, as it does not rub the chain in the next-to-limit position.
i have been told the long throw and outer limit postion of the pre '07 is to accommodate a triple... 
also, as an aside, the trim is rarely needed, as nothing flexes enough in the area to create chain-to-fd rub, short of the extreme "cross shifting" positions.
still, the QT fd may be the most pratical real world improvement of these changes in terms of noticable advantange, or even difference, on the road. 





fea said:


> What do you think?
> 
> Somehow i prefer the previous/current one better


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

got a quote from Italian bike shop Campag Record 2007 available September! no price as yet.


----------



## cycle21 (Jul 1, 2002)

What Italian shop is going to have it available in September? I'm getting ready to build up a bike now. If its going to be available that soon I may just build it up now w/ Centaur upgrade to 07 Record later in the year.


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

woohoo 2k usd for the new record gruppo

248gr lighter than dura ace.

i'll be buying mine in italy so should be able to get that for around 1200eoros at the right shop! there are tax free regions that'll save youthe 20% tax if you purchase instore.

for more details:
http://www.campyonly.com/rumors/2006/campagnolo_2007.pdf


----------



## mikey_mike (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone here knows the basic difference of the '07 ergo levers over the '06 model?


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

on sale now!

1200 euro
http://www.rullobike.com/en/main/frameset.php?PHPSESSID=ac28b66aacc6d03f95bd80c7d002d791


----------



## elvisVerde (Jul 17, 2005)

*have you used these guys??*

it looks pretty good, but has anyone used them with good results?



phil-bianchi said:


> on sale now!
> 
> 1200 euro
> http://www.rullobike.com/en/main/frameset.php?PHPSESSID=ac28b66aacc6d03f95bd80c7d002d791


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

elvisVerde said:


> it looks pretty good, but has anyone used them with good results?


floyd landis just won the tour de france on campy record... not a bad result considering it was last years model too =).


----------



## gerard (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't like the look of the new group set at all the crancks with the big hole in th centre are ugly they'd be a real ***** to clean as for the brks I'd want to be able to stop first before saving a few grams,I've been waiting to up grade my groupset but after been with Campy for 6years I'm leaving for Shimano DA 10 nver thought I would but I'm simply not going for this latest isore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluhorizan (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like a legitimate bike shop in Como, Italy. I tried to place an order for the 2007 Group and it says "out of stock" and to email them. I'll see what response I get from an email.


----------



## JFR (Apr 18, 2003)

fea said:


> What do you think?
> 
> Somehow i prefer the previous/current one better


Are the chainrings new for '07?

None of the LBSs had a campy 39 (of any vintage) in stock when I tried to buy one recently. I was then told QBP was out. So we had to wait a couple weeks for them to restock and send us one.

I picked it up yesterday and it looks like the '07 pictured above. It's not polished like the '02 ring it's replacing, and "Made in Italy" isn’t stamped in it either. It still says Campy, but I think it looks like a cheap knock off.

What happened to the polished chainrings?


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*07 Might be Cheaper than 06 Campy??? Is it true???*

I spoke to one of my LSB past few days, he told me that the 07 campy might be cheaper than 06 model... the reason is that....... new campy crankset are made in TAIWAN by FSA....(i am not sure is it true or not) therefore... cheaper labour cost compare to 06 made in italy crank...

anyway, he said there's very unlikely any price drop for 06 model.. hmmm.... i'm now confuse.... cause i actually wanted to buy new groupset... hoping that 06 model will be cheaper, but now... hmm.... anyone know any of these FSA 'rumour'... 

any advise from u guys? which one should i go for? 06-italian or 07-partialy taiwan(maybe)?


----------



## Thorn Bait (Feb 3, 2004)

I guess I'd be surprised if 2007 was really cheaper, just as I'd be surprised if 2006 suddenly went on sale. Time will tell - I guess there coul dbe more competition with SRAM now, and perhaps that could help lower prices (though for some reason this seems unlikely).


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

fea said:


> I spoke to one of my LSB past few days, he told me that the 07 campy might be cheaper than 06 model... the reason is that....... new campy crankset are made in TAIWAN by FSA....(i am not sure is it true or not) therefore... cheaper labour cost compare to 06 made in italy crank...
> 
> anyway, he said there's very unlikely any price drop for 06 model.. hmmm.... i'm now confuse.... cause i actually wanted to buy new groupset... hoping that 06 model will be cheaper, but now... hmm.... anyone know any of these FSA 'rumour'...
> 
> any advise from u guys? which one should i go for? 06-italian or 07-partialy taiwan(maybe)?


Well, FSA has someone make their cranks......actually all of their stuff. FSA is not much more than a marketing concern that does some design.

I'd be surprised if any of the new Record or Chorus stuff were made outside of Italy. Up 'til now, Record and Chorus have always been made in Italy.

The more accurate statement might be that 7 out of 10 LBS workers don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

alienator said:


> The more accurate statement might be that 7 out of 10 LBS workers don't know what they're talking about.


though this figure may be a little low, I still agree. 

FSA is about to launch a full road & mountain group soon (http://www.cyclingnews.com/mtb/2006/apr06/seaotter06/tech/?id=tech4) and I thinlk Campagnolo would be gtting very protective (pranoiod) at this stage in the game with all the new entries. One of Records unique selling points is that it is italian crafted. If they lose this, there is little to deter their same market from buying FSA.

but who knows, FSA could probably be buying out Campy and this is partof the deal?

p.s. the quote I got from rullobike.com for 2007 record IS cheaper than 2006 record.


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Not that i agreed with the LSB..*

Campy selling point is Italian Crafted... which i totally agreed.. but a couple of years back, Colnago selling point was the same..(hand made in Italy).. but today we do see some 'Design in Italy - Made in Taiwan Colnago'.. of course is might not be the same as colnago only outsource their lower end bike in the Far East... while here we are talking bout Campy highest range Record.... anyway... i dont think it does much different for me.. if the price is right.. haa...

Btw.. i'm still struggle between 06 and 07 record.. i can only wait....


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

fea said:


> Campy selling point is Italian Crafted... which i totally agreed.. but a couple of years back, Colnago selling point was the same..(hand made in Italy).. but today we do see some 'Design in Italy - Made in Taiwan Colnago'.. of course is might not be the same as colnago only outsource their lower end bike in the Far East... while here we are talking bout Campy highest range Record.... anyway... i dont think it does much different for me.. if the price is right.. haa...
> 
> Btw.. i'm still struggle between 06 and 07 record.. i can only wait....


"One of Records unique selling points is that it is italian crafted". 
Isn't the lower stuff made out in taiwan already, stuff like xenon and mirage?


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Is it?*

seriously, I have no idea..


----------



## f.gump (May 7, 2006)

I've been told by an insider that they're still made in Italy in the vicenza factory but they are looking for alternatives for the future.
Colnago was almost never made in Italy, he's been selling czek steel frames, russian ti frames (now chinese), taiwanese alu frames for many years now. He just had them finished in Italy but that was it. If you like his bikes why would the manufacturing area matter?


----------



## f.gump (May 7, 2006)

fea said:


> I spoke to one of my LSB past few days, he told me that the 07 campy might be cheaper than 06 model... the reason is that....... new campy crankset are made in TAIWAN by FSA....(i am not sure is it true or not) therefore... cheaper labour cost compare to 06 made in italy crank...


Why would they give business to their worst enemy, that has taken away a big chunk of their crank business?
It would be fun to see who's starting these rumors...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

f.gump said:


> I've been told by an insider that they're still made in Italy in the vicenza factory but they are looking for alternatives for the future.
> Colnago was almost never made in Italy, he's been selling czek steel frames, russian ti frames (now chinese), taiwanese alu frames for many years now. He just had them finished in Italy but that was it. If you like his bikes why would the manufacturing area matter?


Yeah those sort of Colnago rumours have been going around since the one about some frames being made in Mexico years and years ago. Giant Bicycles of Taiwan only recently started making Colnago's entry level aluminum models and the carbon tubes and lugs for the C-40 and C-50 have always been fabricated by ATR Group in Colonnella, Teramo, Italy. Other than that rumours about Colnago frames being Czechic, Russian and etc. are bogus.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

rocco said:


> Yeah those sort of Colnago rumours have been going around since the one about some frames being made in Mexico years and years ago. Giant Bicycles of Taiwan only recently started making Colnago's entry level aluminum models and the carbon tubes and lugs for the C-40 and C-50 have always been fabricated by ATR Group in Colonnella, Teramo, Italy. Other than that rumours about Colnago frames being Czechic, Russian and etc. are bogus.


Let's make clear that ATR has not produced a single Extreme-C, C-40 or C-50 frame. They are all produced in the basement workshop under Ernesto's house (which is just across the road from the offices, showroom and warehouse of Colnago). The carbon elements that are used for the production of all Colnago frames are however produced by ATR. The monocoque frame bits used on the Cristallo and President are likewise produced by ATR with the final 'assembly' taking place in Cambiago.

The lower-priced Colnago bikes sold in Europe are being made entirely by the A-team in Taiwan. The Scandium frames are being made of tubing coming from Taiwan (the only source for Scandium tubing!); I am not sure where they are actually being welded, but by looking at the workmanship it does look very much like it comes from Taiwan, with carbon stays added in Italy along with the paint. The Active Plus and Dream are welded in Italy but not within the Colnago factory. They are welded by subcontractor(s). The Master Carbon and Master X-Light are apparently produced on a piece-rate basis in Cambiago by a subcontractor who comes into the factory to use the assembly line set up for steel frames. The CT1 and CT2 titanium frames were also not produced in the Cambiago factory. They were at least partially produced in Russia, using Russian titanium.

The painting of the frames takes place in two main Italian paint shops, one not far from Cambiago and the other in the Pisa area. The Belgian Colnago distributor does however have a special arrangement with Colnago that allows him to purchased unpainted frames which he then paints in Belgium. Back in the day when all frames were steel, Colnago used many Italian subcontractors, located in different places in Italy.


----------



## jlfbogey (Aug 18, 2004)

Regarding wheterh Campy Record's new 2007 carbon cranks are made by FSA----I can't say for sure, but there is a distinct similarity between FSA's SLK carbon crank and the new Record---both have an unusual random pattern of what appear to be chunks of carbon fiber rather than the usually directional weave pattern we have all come to expect to see on other carbon fiber products. It could be the same crank just rebadged. If so, FSA's are much cheaper than the current 2006 Record carbon cranks, and if that stays thesame for 2007 I would definitely go for the FSAs over the Record.

I have FSA's on both my Record bikes--older FSA Pro Team on my 2003 Raleigh Team Record double and new FSA SLK on my 2004 Fondriest P4 2005Record Triple setup. Replaced the original Record aluminum cranks and love the new stuff.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

jlfbogey said:


> Regarding wheterh Campy Record's new 2007 carbon cranks are made by FSA----I can't say for sure, but there is a distinct similarity between FSA's SLK carbon crank and the new Record---both have an unusual random pattern of what appear to be chunks of carbon fiber rather than the usually directional weave pattern we have all come to expect to see on other carbon fiber products. It could be the same crank just rebadged. If so, FSA's are much cheaper than the current 2006 Record carbon cranks, and if that stays thesame for 2007 I would definitely go for the FSAs over the Record.
> 
> I have FSA's on both my Record bikes--older FSA Pro Team on my 2003 Raleigh Team Record double and new FSA SLK on my 2004 Fondriest P4 2005Record Triple setup. Replaced the original Record aluminum cranks and love the new stuff.


No similarity whatsoever. Campy CF cranks have had that finish for a few years, now. It's just a different type of CF material. By your logic, anything with the common weave must be from the same factory.


----------



## ntheobald (Jul 3, 2006)

Pics of the new chorus and record cranks (http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php...res/campaggroups2007/gallery-campaggroups2007) show the made in Italy stamp, at least on the chainrings. If you got some chainrings without that stamp, I'd question whether they are actually campy.


----------



## jlfbogey (Aug 18, 2004)

alienator said:


> No similarity whatsoever. Campy CF cranks have had that finish for a few years, now. It's just a different type of CF material. By your logic, anything with the common weave must be from the same factory.


You don't have to be such a jackass just because you disagree with me about what I said MIGHT be the same crank rebadged. I shopped around for carbon cranks before buying the FSA's I now have on both my bikes, and aside from the new FSA SLK and the new Campy Record all the ones I have seen were of the directional weave pattern, which made me WONDER (not state with any absolute intention of fact) that they MIGHT be the same cranks. 

This is a friendly forum, not a place to get off on flaming somebody else's posted opinions, so cool your jets a bit, please.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

jlfbogey said:


> Regarding wheterh Campy Record's new 2007 carbon cranks are made by FSA----I can't say for sure, but there is a distinct similarity between FSA's SLK carbon crank and the new Record---both have an unusual random pattern of what appear to be chunks of carbon fiber rather than the usually directional weave pattern we have all come to expect to see on other carbon fiber products. It could be the same crank just rebadged. If so, FSA's are much cheaper than the current 2006 Record carbon cranks, and if that stays thesame for 2007 I would definitely go for the FSAs over the Record.
> 
> I have FSA's on both my Record bikes--older FSA Pro Team on my 2003 Raleigh Team Record double and new FSA SLK on my 2004 Fondriest P4 2005Record Triple setup. Replaced the original Record aluminum cranks and love the new stuff.


Stop wondering because they aren't.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

jlfbogey said:


> You don't have to be such a jackass just because you disagree with me about what I said MIGHT be the same crank rebadged. I shopped around for carbon cranks before buying the FSA's I now have on both my bikes, and aside from the new FSA SLK and the new Campy Record all the ones I have seen were of the directional weave pattern, which made me WONDER (not state with any absolute intention of fact) that they MIGHT be the same cranks.
> 
> This is a friendly forum, not a place to get off on flaming somebody else's posted opinions, so cool your jets a bit, please.


Maybe you ought to lighten up, Francis. I didn't flame you. Not in the least. And to repeat, there's not even a passing similarity to FSA cranks. The CF finish aside, the fifth tab for mounting the chaining on a Campy crankarm, doesn't exist. There's a hole in the back of the crankarm, and that hole isn't even on the same bolt circle as the others. FSA, Shimano, and others have 5 tabs for mounting chainrings, none of which are in the back of the driveside crankarm. The integrated bottom bracket design isn't even similar, nor is the way the bottom bracket axle attaches to the crankarms. The way the bearing cups are carried isn't even the same.

Yep, it is a friendly forum, so cool your jets before you go about making baseless accusations, please. You're reading stuff in posts that isn't even there.


----------



## velorider4 (Aug 5, 2006)

so the c50 and all of the higher carbon frames are produced in Italy, right? How about the carbon and alu mix colnagos like the dream. Where are they produced? Im confused on if any of the alu frames are produced in Italy at all. 

Sorry for the questions but I am looking into purchasing a dream with campy chorus.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

velorider4 said:


> so the c50 and all of the higher carbon frames are produced in Italy, right? How about the carbon and alu mix colnagos like the dream. Where are they produced? Im confused on if any of the alu frames are produced in Italy at all.
> 
> Sorry for the questions but I am looking into purchasing a dream with campy chorus.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What difference does it make where they are made? The answer to your question is however: The lower-priced Colnago bikes sold in Europe (Primavera and Arte) are being made entirely by the A-team in Taiwan. The Scandium frames (Strada SC) are being made of tubing coming from Taiwan (the only source for Scandium tubing!); I am not sure where they are actually being welded, but by looking at the workmanship it does look very much like it comes from Taiwan, with carbon stays added in Italy along with the paint. The Active Plus and Dream are welded in Italy but not within the Colnago factory. They are welded by subcontractor(s). The Master Carbon and Master X-Light are apparently produced on a piece-rate basis in Cambiago by a subcontractor who comes into the factory to use the assembly line set up for steel frames. The Cristallo, C-50, Extreme-C, CF4, CF5 and President are all assembled in Cambiago using elements produced by ATR. The E1 is no longer being built, likewise the CT2; they are however kept in the catalog to allow the dealers and distributors to sell them off without appearing to be selling yesterday's unwanted product (they are therefore prime frames to search out and try and get a deal on).


----------



## velorider4 (Aug 5, 2006)

dnalsaam,
thanks a lot for your information. I know it should not matter where the frame is made. Its just that whenever I see a Colnago I always think "Italian craftsmanship". I just did not know that any of the Colnago frames were made in places other than Italy. Hey I might look into getting the E1 or the Ct2. Thanks.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cannondale SI carbon is made by FSA and Taiwan pretty own the majority of the carbon MFG in the world and they did a very good job Wilson tennis rackets, Giant, Kestrel plus many other brands on the market. Take a look at Shimano some of their low end grouppo is not made in Japan any more some where in the Far East. For the die hard Campy fan they better made in Italy otherwise people will make to the move to other grouppo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

I am getting ready to buy a carbon bike from The Colorado Cyclist and when I spoke with the sales guy today, he said that 2007 Chorus was available now. I still don't know if I can afford the new stuff but perhaps the old stuff will go on sale soon.
Rumor-has-it that Chorus '07 is lighter than Dura-Ace with Record a full half pound lighter.


----------



## f.gump (May 7, 2006)

Chorus is claimed to be 50g lighter than DA (with Record hubs, Chorus hubs are discontinued) and Record 250g lighter than DA, we'll soon know.


----------



## scmtnboy (Aug 22, 2006)

*2007 Record Available?*

I am looking to purchase a Record gruppo for my 30th Birthday. Anyone heard when the 2007 supplies will be available. I am tempted to purchase current model but I like the look of the new brakes and think I may be sorry if I don't wait. I know the current stuff will work just as good but I like the idea of getting something new.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

jlfbogey said:


> You don't have to be such a jackass just because you disagree with me about what I said MIGHT be the same crank rebadged. I shopped around for carbon cranks before buying the FSA's I now have on both my bikes, and aside from the new FSA SLK and the new Campy Record all the ones I have seen were of the directional weave pattern, which made me WONDER (not state with any absolute intention of fact) that they MIGHT be the same cranks.
> 
> This is a friendly forum, not a place to get off on flaming somebody else's posted opinions, so cool your jets a bit, please.


Just so there's clarity...
Campy cranks (yes, 2007 chorus) have "Made in Italy" clearly marked on the box.
Perhaps just the box is made in Italy... but I doubt it.
I'm pretty sure FSA cranks are not made in Italy
... then again I work at an LBS, so I probably don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Cannondale SI carbon is made by FSA and Taiwan pretty own the majority of the carbon MFG in the world and they did a very good job Wilson tennis rackets, Giant, Kestrel plus many other brands on the market. Take a look at Shimano some of their low end grouppo is not made in Japan any more some where in the Far East. For the die hard Campy fan they better made in Italy otherwise people will make to the move to other grouppo.


Kestrel? Good job???
They're made in China which does not control Taiwan (yet.) Not that it matters.... they are pretty shoddy regardless of where their made.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't think 07 Record is available yet but www.cbike.com had the 07 Chorus grouppo for $1349 not a bad deal. Get the 07 instead QS is much faster than 06 version.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

FYI, FSA's cranks are made by Gigantex in Taiwan.


----------



## dominique (Aug 17, 2006)

scmtnboy said:


> I am looking to purchase a Record gruppo for my 30th Birthday. Anyone heard when the 2007 supplies will be available. I am tempted to purchase current model but I like the look of the new brakes and think I may be sorry if I don't wait. I know the current stuff will work just as good but I like the idea of getting something new.


Mike at Maestro in UK told me that he is expecting to get Record 2007 by the end of September. They told me the same thing at competitivecyclist... So, it should be around soon. Nevertheless, the guy at Triatlir told me something slighty different, if I remembered correctly december, adding that before that you will be able to find it here and there but it will not be massively distributed.
d.


----------



## cycle21 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Domestic Sources for 07 Record*

Where would you guys buy 07 Record if you didn't get it from the LBS? I am thinking about buying a grouppo on line, preferably domestically in case there are warranty issues, as this is a brand new group. 
I spoke to Lickbike today and they are supposed to get some here in middle or late September. They have a price guarantee and answered all my questions when I called the shop. They seem like a good choice but I wondered if there are any other domestic Campy sources that are right on the price.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

mikey_mike said:


> Anyone here knows the basic difference of the '07 ergo levers over the '06 model?


For Record and Chorus only the star wheel for the left finger lever has changed (old EC-RE134, new EC-RE234). It causes the lever to engage sooner. Also, the new QS FD has a slightly longer lever arm, which in turn makes the lever action lighter. All in all shifting lever throw has be reduced by about 15mm. Nothing major in my opinion.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Try competative cyclist. I just got off the phone ordering my group. I was able to get it minus the brakes and cranks. $940 and it is out bound to me today. They will have their whole stock in place by mid next week. They had some, but I got the last of it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*Campy Rec-07 Rider Weight Limit Question*

Anyone know of a rider weight limit on the new 07 Campy Record Cranks?

Thanks


----------



## f.gump (May 7, 2006)

The instructions are on line, they don't have any limit, but like any other campy part they say if you weight more than 180lb you should inspect the bike more often.
Everything else being equal, the higher the mechanical stress to the parts, the shorter the life expectancy.


----------



## scmtnboy (Aug 22, 2006)

*Rullobike.com Online Ordering?*

Anyone ordered online from Rullobike.com? I am in the US and have been trying to order my 2007 group but it keeps rejecting my payment saying there is an internal server error. I called my credit card company and they said everything was ok on my end. I was just wondering if anyone else had succesfully ordered anything from them.


----------



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't get the whole weight limit thing for some items. Doesn't it boil down to power output? I weight 190lbs, but I guarantee there are racer types who are putting much greater stresses on equipment than I can generate. I'm looking at putting a 2007 crank on my bike, but I'm guessing I'm safe even at my weight.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

Beerman said:


> I don't get the whole weight limit thing for some items. Doesn't it boil down to power output? I weight 190lbs, but I guarantee there are racer types who are putting much greater stresses on equipment than I can generate. I'm looking at putting a 2007 crank on my bike, but I'm guessing I'm safe even at my weight.


The ability to damage components is more a function of peak force than it is of power. A 190 lb. cyclist in mediocre condition can generate higher peak force than a very fit 120 lb. cyclist. This is especially true for cranks, where the maximum force typically occurs at the bottom of the stroke when standing on the pedals, where the downward momentum of the cyclists weight changes direction. Here, the peak force is governed far more by the cyclists weight (downward momentum) then by their power output.


----------



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

Gotcha, that makes sense. Is 190lbs too much or should I be safe even though the 180 rating?


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Beerman said:


> Gotcha, that makes sense. Is 190lbs too much or should I be safe even though the 180 rating?


No problem. Look at Boonen and Petacchi. Big guys who generate far more power than any of us "real world" riders.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Richard said:


> No problem. Look at Boonen and Petacchi. Big guys who generate far more power than any of us "real world" riders.:thumbsup:


I don't know the answer myself, but do they ride the same crankset for a whole season? From one season to the next?


----------



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

Probikekit is selling Record '07 cheap. A *lot* cheaper than CC.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

zamboni said:


> Cannondale SI carbon is made by FSA and Taiwan pretty own the majority of the carbon MFG in the world and they did a very good job Wilson tennis rackets.


Not a single Wilson tennis racquet is produced in Taiwan. They are all made in China.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes they are, but when you go to order things like shifters and brakes is says "out of stock-email when in stock".


----------



## cheekybondi (Nov 2, 2006)

alienator said:


> Maybe you ought to lighten up, Francis. I didn't flame you. Not in the least. And to repeat, there's not even a passing similarity to FSA cranks. The CF finish aside, the fifth tab for mounting the chaining on a Campy crankarm, doesn't exist. There's a hole in the back of the crankarm, and that hole isn't even on the same bolt circle as the others. FSA, Shimano, and others have 5 tabs for mounting chainrings, none of which are in the back of the driveside crankarm. The integrated bottom bracket design isn't even similar, nor is the way the bottom bracket axle attaches to the crankarms. The way the bearing cups are carried isn't even the same.
> 
> Yep, it is a friendly forum, so cool your jets before you go about making baseless accusations, please. You're reading stuff in posts that isn't even there.


Ooooh. Don't call him Francis. He hates that. His name is Psycho.


----------

